# Hefeweizen Recipe (extract)



## b_thomas (9/2/08)

Ok now that my Dunkelweizen is into the secondary I thought I'd start planning out my next beer. I have a passion for wheat beers but at this stage my skillset and equipment is restricting me to extract and steeped grains, so nothing too fancy. I came up with this recipe by reworking my Dunkelweizen (pretty much swapped out the Chocolate malt for Carapils). I also wanted to increase my batch size from 19L to 22L is it just a matter of 

original ingredient / 19L * 22L = new weight for 22L ? or is there something tricky I should know? I noticed the IBU's went down but that was expected anyways here it is open to critiquing and tips

*Ingredients:*
2.5 cans (3.5kg) Liquid Wheat Malt Extract 
300g Carapils Malt
400g Wheat Caramel Malt
3tbsp / 40g Hallertauer Mittlefrueh Hops Pellets
1 Sachet Weizen Yeast 

*For Bottling:*
150g Light Dry Malt Extract 

*IBU: *14.4
*AA: *3.7%

1/3 of the hops boiled for 60, the rest boiled for 15.


----------



## Weizguy (9/2/08)

Great to see more wheat beer being made in these tough times of low hop supply. As brewers in-the-know are aware, wheat beer uses less hops per litre.  

With that recipe, I would have gone simpler and used less extract too. I get the following results from Beersmith, using 2% alpha value for Hall. Mitt.

B-Thomas Wheat beer
Brew Type: Extract 
Style: Bavarian Weizen (Weissbier) Batch Size: 22.00 L 
Boil Time: 60 min 

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.50 kg Wheat Liquid Extract (15.8 EBC) Extract 83.3 % 
0.40 kg Carawheat (Weyermann) (98.5 EBC) Grain 9.5 % 
0.30 kg Carafoam/Carapils (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 7.1 % 
13.50 gm Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [2.00%] (60 min) Hops 3.1 IBU 
26.50 gm Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [2.00%] (15 min) Hops 3.0 IBU 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.049 SG (1.040-1.056 SG)
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.013 SG (1.010-1.014 SG) 
Estimated Color: 21.7 EBC (3.9-17.7 EBC) Color [Color] 
Bitterness: 6.2 IBU (10.0-20.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 0.5 AAU 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 4.7 % (4.3-5.6 %) 

That says to me that you need more bitterness and less flavour hops (not suited to this style), and the Cara wheat will make it too dark.

Try the recipe and see if you like it, but I think it would be better with 2/3 hops for bittering and the remainder for flavour.

Thanks for the opportunity to provide my input.

Les da Weizguy


----------



## b_thomas (9/2/08)

I think I might need to get myself a copy of Beersmith, mainly so I can see where you're getting your (and other folks) numbers from. I'll take your suggestion but from using the Rooftop Brew - IBU Calculator (http://www.rooftopbrew.net/ibu.php) I'm getting an IBU of 17.9 after swapping the hops around. Mind you this is using the Hallertauer Mittelfrueh Pellets with an AA% of 3.7.

Also the Carawheat is the lightest wheat malt I can find that only requires steeping, would it still qualify as a wheat beer if I swapped it for a Barley malt with a lower EBC?


----------



## danman (9/2/08)

this is the first wiezen recipe i made,and tasted a bottle last night(bottled brew in april last year) and it still tasted awesome.

1x tin thomas coopers wheat beer 
1kg dried wheat malt extract
500g dried malt extract
250g dried corn syrup
400g honey
wyeast 3068 "whienstephan" yeast

1080 og
1016fg 
9.0%ABV

worked a treat and still tastes fantastic

cheers,dan


----------



## Weizguy (9/2/08)

Thanks for the AA rating on the hops. That brings the bitterness to a level of 11.4 IBU (using the Tinseth method of calculation). That's one of the reasons I quoted the alpha rating that I used to calculate...so I could recalculate if your hops have different alpha rating.

As for the Carawheat, you might want to try a brew with, and then one without it, to see what difference it makes. You could pitch onto the yeast cake as long as the first beer doesn't contract any contamination. Are you hoping to achieve a caramel flavour from the Carawheat? Use whatever grain you want, and ignore the guidelines and naysayers when you brew, unless you really feel the need to stick to the style guidelines. They're only guidelines, except in competitions when they become "rules". <_< 

There are many types of wheat beer. Some wheat beers use less than 50% wheat, so IMHO it doesn't matter so much what you put into your beer if you're just experimenting and trying to come up with something U like.
In the same manner, you can call it whatever you like. You could call it a stout if you want. It just might confuse people who have other expectations of a stout. It's certainly wheaty enough for me to call it a wheat beer, if that helps.  

Next time you make a weizen; for a better, more authentic flavour, I'd recommend Muntons wheat DME instead of the wheat LME, and a liquid weizen yeast. I have posted the recipe a few times before, but please pm if you want more details.

Is it a German-style wheat beer you're seeking? Yank-style wheat beer allow a bit more freedom with flavour hops for a beer which is refreshing in a different way, as compared to the German style.

Best of luck.
Les out


----------



## b_thomas (9/2/08)

Thanks for all the input!

I'm a traditionalist, I definitely like my Weizens Bavarian. I'll see how I go anyways, it may be a little while before I get stuck into it anyways, need to plan out what's happened to my 1st batch of James Squire Amber Ale clone so I don't replicate it


----------

